# For all those people



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

who don't like using paypal we now accept bank transfers in the TTOC shop .

www.ttoc.co.uk/shop


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You just won't be getting our world renowned next day delivery, while we wait for the money to transfer 

:roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nem said:


> You just won't be getting our world renowned next day delivery, while we wait for the money to transfer
> 
> :roll:


Never heard of fast payments :lol: there in two hours :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You heard it here first, next day delivery is again possible!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mind you I need to be able to check the bank account :roll:


----------

